
Show HN: Compiler for industrial control system to .NET - jokinko
https://github.com/Inxton/Examples-Inxton.Package.Vortex.Core
======
greys
Was useful to know. Not so long ago I read about industrial automation and
Siemens drive supplier here [https://eltra-trade.com/catalog/siemens-
micromaster-420](https://eltra-trade.com/catalog/siemens-micromaster-420) at
competitive price. This company supplies different industrial automation
equipment from simple electronic components and switches to high-voltage
complex systems throughout the world.

